# When can you start jumping a Spoo?



## zooeysmom

Although I do not encourage it, Maizie already jumps everything in sight. She has more athleticism and scope than any horse I've ridden LOL Eventually she may do agility, but when can I start formally jumping her? Two years old?


----------



## CT Girl

I would say eighteen months. Until then work on foundation.


----------



## lily cd re

Javelin jumps off and on all sorts of things I would prefer he didn't, like skipping the four steps on and off the deck by the pool. That I can't do much about, but for agility I only put bars at 8 inches, just to give him the general picture of what jumps will be like. I also have my table low and my weave poles (which are channel weaves) are wide open for him. I also would wait for full height jumps until at least 15 and probably 18 months.


----------



## AngelAviary

When Fire my Border Collie was 8 months old she moved up to the Open/Novice Obedience class and I put her in Beginner Agility (like Agility 101). Lots of basic moves, learning all about the obstacles and lots for me to learn in control, direction etc. They let her jump over tiny tiny jumps. She had way more in her of course but they would not let her do it. They said AKC wont let them compete until 18 months because of the jumping being hard on growing joints. Remember this was almost 7 yrs ago, so things may have changed by now. 
Your girl is going to rock Agility! It is fun, I just don't have it in me yet to try with Stella. Going to try for some Obedience titles first (after her litter of course!)


----------



## ericwd9

I agree with 18 months but some pre-flight training is needed.
Please see:

http://www.poodleforum.com/29-poodle-health/141426-poodle-flight-plans.html#post1654914

Eric:act-up:


----------



## gr8pdls

Why 18 months? There's no basis in fact for that random number. Let your puppy jump all it wants on its own accord just don't force it to do repetitive jumping. Like Eric's article said, the jumping around helps build strength and strong bones.

The jumping concern with dogs is that their leg growth plates will be damaged by too much jumping. Some serious Agility competitors have had my Standard Poodles' growth plates x-rayed. The growth plates have all been closed at about 14 months old. Most competitive Agility exhibitors will wait until the growth plates are closed before jumping their dogs at full height over long sequences of jumps.

Smaller dogs stop growing sooner than big dogs so can start jumping more repetitively at a younger age. A dog cannot compete in AKC Agility until 15 months old. Usually larger dogs are closer to two years old when starting.

Compare jumping dogs to human children playing basketball. High school boys are not finished growing, yet they certainly jump high and often. But, the High school game is not nearly as demanding as the College basketball game. And, the College game is of less duration than the Pro game. I follow the same principles with my Poodles - puppies get short, fun, low intensity play type Agility building up to full Agility training after they're finished growing.

My 13 month old, 24" jumping Standard is jumping at 16" regularly now but is only doing four jumps in a sequence. That's enough for teaching drive, focus, and wrapping tight turns. Sessions are short, usually around four or five sequences per session. There is so much more to Agility training than just jumping. Over the next couple of months, the height will be increased but sequences are still short - about five or six. Long sequences of jumps are not necessary to teach the various crosses and skills.

Susan Salo is considered the guru of jumping. Check out her DVD.


----------



## lily cd re

gr8pdls most of us did say to wait for full height jumping, not to disallow any jumping. As you say AKC considers 15 month old dogs to be physically mature enough to compete. I guess some of us are just cautious about trying to avoid the possibility of injury. I wouldn't expose a dog to x-rays just to figure out if their growth plates are closed. I feel it is easier just to wait a couple of extra months to be sure.


----------



## Countryboy

Now I have this image of you setting up for a standing leap over Maizie. lol

Start with Zoey first. Jumping a Maltie would be much easier.


----------



## zooeysmom

You're so silly, Countryboy  Actually, I can't say I haven't jumped our dogs at times! :lol: 

Zooey is retired from jumping--she is almost 9. I used to set up tiny jumps for her just for fun.


----------



## zooeysmom

Thank you all for the input :adore: I feel less like Maizie is going to break (or hurt her joints) from jumping off the furniture and all the obstacles in the backyard. We will start with agility basics and low jumps, as it will be a while until I can put her through formal agility classes anyway.


----------



## gr8pdls

lily cd re said:


> some of us are just cautious about trying to avoid the possibility of injury


Cautious or paranoid? 

Once a dog's growth plates are closed, the likelihood of growth plates injuries are nil. So, what's the point of waiting? 

It seems like most injuries I hear of are on fully trained Excellent level Agility dogs. And mostly from falling off contact equipment. Injuries can happen any time.


----------



## lily cd re

gr8pdls said:


> *Cautious or paranoid? Well that is rather harsh. You certainly know very little about me so taking a dig at my personality is just not called for.
> *
> Once a dog's growth plates are closed, the likelihood of growth plates injuries are nil. So, what's the point of waiting?
> 
> It seems like most injuries I hear of are on fully trained Excellent level Agility dogs. And mostly from falling off contact equipment. Injuries can happen any time.


Certainly injuries can happen any time and any place. That doesn't make someone who is careful into someone with a psychological disorder. Really?


----------



## gr8pdls

Don't take it personally; wasn't meant that way.


----------



## ericwd9

gr8pdls said:


> Don't take it personally; wasn't meant that way.


We are all pleased to hear that! Paranoia is a symptom of serious mental illness.
Eric.


----------



## Minnie

As soon as her growth plates have closed you can start full height - my trainer recommends x-rays. There are tons of foundation work you can do prior so that she is ready to go when the time comes - most of all have fun and enjoy the journey!


----------



## zooeysmom

Minnie said:


> As soon as her growth plates have closed you can start full height - my trainer recommends x-rays. There are tons of foundation work you can do prior so that she is ready to go when the time comes - most of all have fun and enjoy the journey!


Thank you, Minnie


----------



## Streetcar

Zooeysmom, one of the criteria for your move, if you do leave the area, may need to be a great dog training club and/or training center with a lot of varied classes .

It would be great if findyourspot.com could add such granularity for dog fanciers!


----------



## zooeysmom

Cool website, Streetcar! I love some of their recommendations (e.g., Chapel Hill, Asheville) but being close to family is #1.


----------



## Streetcar

Zooeysmom, it has always surprised me with its recommendations. Mostly Arkansas and Louisiana figure strongly in the suggestions. I am sure the heat would be too much for me in Louisiana. While I don't know too much about Arkansas, I did get to spend a couple days there many years ago and it was very, very beautiful. It might have the right mix of city and country for me one day...


----------



## JulesB

*Jumping*

Hey I am new to the group! I have a ten year old and a 11 month old Standard Poodles. I compete in agility with the 10 year old and am training the puppy. I do formal training once a week with jumps, obstacles, etc. The rest of the week it is fun and games training. I started the puppy at 12 weeks with the jumps set with the bar laying on the ground between the two uprights. With training a puppy it is more about focus, teaching the obstacles correctly and having fun! Especially having fun! As she has grown older, I have very gradually increased the jump height. Now at 11 months, I set the jumps at different heights, one will be at 8" the next 12", another 14". I will start adding a 16" jump after she is a year old and add a 20" around 15 months. I also do this with the 10 year old when training.


----------

